# What seems to be missing from Ebay?



## Sped Man (Jun 5, 2015)

Haven't you guys noticed something missing from Ebay lately? Something overpriced and unique? Can you guess what I am talking about?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 5, 2015)

Raycycle?


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2015)

A bike that's been on there for ten years, and finally sold..... And it didn't even have a chain.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 5, 2015)

Not a Racycle.


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> A bike that's been on there for ten years, and finally sold..... And it didn't even have a chain.




it did have a chain... just not on it.... well guys is it time?? do you really want me to tell ??


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes......do tell


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't tell them!


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Don't tell them!




I do still have a few days.......


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2015)

tell us !


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 5, 2015)

I was hoping it was this thing http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-bicycle...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf9fdc08b but no such luck.  I figured it out though,  Do we know for a fact it sold? Maybe he just finally gave up.


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2015)

I remember a womens Monark for $1600.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 5, 2015)

Something from the Budget Bicycle Center?


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I was hoping it was this thing http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-bicycle...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf9fdc08b but no such luck.  I figured it out though,  Do we know for a fact it sold? Maybe he just finally gave up.




its not that one... and you probably figured it out.. and if you have .. it took many calls and long conversations with much reasoning... and... actually becoming friends..  ( and the fact they are now in their 70s ) to realize it was time to let it go.... at a much much reduced and reasonable market value..  and actually made me a great deal on another bike they had to boot !!


----------



## RJWess (Jun 6, 2015)

Could it be the Alexander Rocket?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930S-ALEXA...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf9aa4bfb


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 6, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Could it be the Alexander Rocket?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930S-ALEXA...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf9aa4bfb




Ding ding ding - I believe we have a winner.


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2015)

JKT said:


> it did have a chain... just not on it.... well guys is it time?? do you really want me to tell ??




No! Too many people know already.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh my, oh my my my my.


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

YES... its the Alexander bike !! I also got the old delivery bike I have listed in the pre 1933 column from them....


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 6, 2015)

We have a Bingooooooooo!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2015)

So do they still have the Robin? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> So do they still have the Robin? V/r Shawn




That's what I was wondering,  Its funny how if you price your items even a little too high they become almost invisible.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 6, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Its funny how if you price your items even a little too high they become almost invisible.


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> So do they still have the Robin? V/r Shawn




I don't know.. I will have to ask them... there was no mention of it though... John


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> So do they still have the Robin? V/r Shawn




I just talked to them and the Robin was sold about a year ago...


----------

